# Hashimoto App to help with tracking and health improvement



## jancheta15 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am a software developer who's fiancé is struggling with Hashimoto's. To help her and everyone else that is currently suffering, lost and overall confused about how to handle this disease, I am in the process of creating an app to aid everyone (app will be free). I'm creating this topic because I just want some advice from all of you as to what would be beneficial to include in the app. Any suggestions such as diet tracker, symptom tracker, being able to import medical reports, ability to input T4 / T3 levels..etc. Any suggestions are welcome! I've found few apps available that look to benefit someone suffering from Hashimoto's. These apps I've found are 1. Cost money, 2. Confusing to use, 3. Don't seem to have taken account what users would really want. I want to thank anyone that posts suggestions, I greatly appreciate this. I would also like to state again that I am not creating this app for any monetary gain. I have witnessed first hand how much my fiancé is struggling with this disease, and it breaks my heart. I cannot imagine what it is like. Thank you all for your suggestions.

Make it a GREAT DAY!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ideas for things to track:


Heart rate
Blood pressure
Body temperature 
Energy level (perhaps a 0 to 10 scale?)
Weight

Caveat: I do not have Hashimoto's. If I were you, I'd pay more attention to people who have Hashimoto's and their suggestions than my own.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I think the lab work link would help you out. I'm on a mobile and can't really find it right now but if you search you'll see it or perhaps somebody else can post it. Free T4, free t3, ranges, snti odies,time of blood draw and comments ( some folks are very particular about tracking what time the blood is drawn and whether or not they took a dose in the morning). Current med at time of draw (like in my sig)

Not everyone gets every test every time but for those who want to track it and chart it.

And btw, don't forget to mention the forums your fiance, if she's not here already. She might find some comfort or a deeper understanding of the disease here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to see:

FT-4 and FT-3, TSH, medications name and dosage, how I felt.


----------

